# RCI Oceanfront Resorts in Southeast



## Lisa P (Jul 25, 2010)

We're looking for (or to make) a list of nice *RCI* resorts that are *oceanfront, from the Isle of Palms SC area, down through GA to St Augustine FL*.  Here are the towns that I see on RCI's website with resorts at or very near the ocean in this stretch of the southeast coastline:

(nothing north of here, already been to Myrtle Beach area several times)
Isle of Palms, SC
Charleston, SC
Kiawah Island, SC
Edisto Island, SC
Edisto Beach, SC
Hilton Head Island, SC
Tybee Island, GA
St. Augustine, FL
(nothing south of here, like Palm Coast, Ormond or Daytona in FL)

So, am I missing any?  Now the bigger question... *which resorts* in these towns *are directly on the ocean with all rooms within walking distance of the beach?*  Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 27, 2010)

On Tybee Island, Tybrisa is real close. On our end, the balcony overlooks public parking right next to the beach.

On Edisto Island, some of the units at the Wyndham are ocean front. We went there 10 years ago and sat on the bed in the master bedroom watching the dolphins play.

Sheila


----------



## moonstone (Jul 27, 2010)

In St.Augustine (St.Augustine Beach actually) there is our home resort, The Beach Club at St.Augustine Beach & Tennis Resort (RCI # 0890). The building is sort of a 'V' shape with the wide end facing the beach so all units from the 2nd floor & up can see the beach. Only the 2 bedroom units or the 1 bedroom units ending in -00, -01, -10 or -11 would be directly facing the ocean, although the -00 & -01 units are quite a ways back compared to the other units. There is a boardwalkway across the dunes to the beach and in that area cars are allowed on the beach (for a fee)!
~Diane


----------



## Moosie (Jul 27, 2010)

Did you leave out Myrtle Beach on purpose? I know there are many.


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 28, 2010)

Been to MB/N.MB and we like it but we're looking for something different.  Just not sure if we can count on oceanfront elsewhere as we've been spoiled by oceanfront at some N.MB Wyndhams.  Thanks.


----------



## tombo (Jul 28, 2010)

If you expand your search to the panhandle there are some nice oceanfront resorts in Panama City Beach, a couple in Destin, and a few in Gulf Shores/Orange Beach. There is a huge beautiful ocean front Wyndham in Panama City that has been open less than 3 years (you mentioned Wyndham).

The sand in the whole panhandle is the whitest you have ever seen, and thanks to the oil scare there might be some exchange availability. Oil did not make it as far as Panama City or Destin, and it has been cleaned up where it did come ashore in Gulf Shores, Orange Beach, and Pensacola. 

Other than expanding your search area,there are no resorts between Ormond Beach and Myrtle Beach that you don't already know about.


----------

